# What tool for this??



## riversidedan (Jan 28, 2022)

making some 12L14 fly wheels and needing to know what tool Id use to smooth out what you see.........am thinking something in a round nose which Id have to make but not sure..........I tried a boring bar ata angle but didnt work out and did what your seeing on the inside surface.....or maybe I should have gouged the inside out first then drilled...


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 28, 2022)

A ball turning fixture with round nose bit.


----------



## riversidedan (Jan 28, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> A ball turning fixture with round nose bit.


ok good so if able maybe you or someone can post a profile of what your refering too, I kinda got an idea but not sure....also thought about putting a 1/2 in . drill bit in a tool holder being the nose is round.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 28, 2022)

Was the tip of your boring bar exactly on the spindle center line?
If you are trying to reces the back like the front is then it is just a normal boring operation. Trying to plung in a boring bar does not work well, You are better off doing a few facing cuts from the center out with the boring bar. If you try to go to fast or aggressive you will get a rough finish. Then do a final light pass on both the face and the bore to clean them up to size. Make sure your tool is sharpened properly.


----------



## riversidedan (Jan 28, 2022)

ok will try that, but am thinking that B bar wont like those holes.............eeekkk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 29, 2022)

Definitely drill the holes after. It's hard to get a good finish on an interrupted cut. There will almost always be a "shadow" following the interruption.


----------



## riversidedan (Jan 29, 2022)

too late now but the good news is I bought a 6x 1 3/4  12L14 bar   for $14  so I can get a few pcs out of it, besides its good practice if I screw  up........was gonna buy some online but the stinkin post price was almost as high as the product!  eeekkkk


----------



## riversidedan (Jan 29, 2022)

so I messed with a B bar to smooth things out and it worked great, the holes didnt matter......


----------

